
Show HN: Kyubin, the bin that works like a queue - greatNespresso
https://stackb.in/
======
greatNespresso
Thanks for checking out and for your comments ! Kyubin works like a queue with
a capacity of only one item. To see what is inside the queue, you have to
append an item to it. Doing so pops the previous item for you to read and
replaces it with the one you just pushed.

Simple rules can create complex behaviours and I wanted to see what people
could create with this.

------
theamk
I don't get it, this really needs some explanation.

~~~
dontdieych
Same here

------
greatNespresso
Ok added purpose, this could be improved with realtime updates through
websockets I guess

